# Proof that I am printing :-)



## windrivermaiden (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm getting the hang of using the UV Unit. I had some trouble with my yellow layer, not enough dichromate sensitizer in the mix for the lower level of the UV from the box. I think this image can be rescued from that damage though. I'm not sure if I'm going to only add a layer of black or add more depth to the other color layers. I'm liking the red tones in the insignia.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 9, 2009)

Printed in Gum Dichromate, 4 colors, the first layer of yellow did not have enough sensitizer in it so it didn't expose well, that is why there are the blotchy areas. I've found that the UV unit requires a little more sensitizer to gum ratio than full on California sunshine, but I can print when it is foggy or dark now. The chemistry can be adjusted to meet the demands of the UV unit.






Small mommy brag, this is my son. Honor man in his boot camp, top of his School of Infantry, and # 1 in his class at radio operator school. And a pretty handsome young man, if I say so my self.  I only wish he wasn't so sunburnt at the time of this photo.


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing work! :hail: For all your worries you always seem to pull it off in the end. 

I must agree he is a very handsome young man, and apparently is doing very well. You have every right to be proud of him! I hope he appreciates Mom's talent.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Jan 15, 2009)

Very cool, and what's amazing is the vividness of the color. You can really see the sunburn. 

Questions: In this process, can you vary the intensity of each color? And does that figure prominently in your calculations and formulas? In other words, can you make the colors more vivid, or more subtle, as you choose?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 16, 2009)

yes, the answer is yes to both, One can print "pastel", "natural spectrum" or "vivid".

My "calculations" are often gut instinct. My formulas for mixing the colors is done by eye with past mixes. I like the inexactness of the process. Sort of like dying Easter eggs...there is some control but I like to err a little on erratic to make sure that no two prints are alike. 

I have a sort of beef with digital images, which can be called up to print by the thousands, each one identical. I want each photo to be its own unique self.


----------



## fridrich (Jan 16, 2009)

Your print is as handsome as your son. I am impressed by the way the unique look of your print style resists the digital pressure to look the same as the rest of the screen.
I have used the "Kwik Print" system in the past. Are you familiar with that process and if so, how does it compare to your process?


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a very interesting process.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 23, 2009)

photo is now out of date....he is Lance Cpl now! :-D


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2009)

windrivermaiden said:


> photo is now out of date....he is Lance Cpl now! :-D


 An excuse to give us another one!


----------

